# Silicon Help Please!



## The Trans Am Kid (Jun 25, 2007)

What kind of Silicon is safe. I wanna do the cave project and I bought some 100% Silicon, but then I read I need to buy non-toxic. Is this right? Please help me out. A picture of the silicon bottle would be a great help. Thanks a lot!

-Air Ick


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

The only safe siliocne I know of is the stuff that is 100% silicone, usually the only ingredient it 100% VOC. I think that GE silicone I is one of the safe ones.


----------



## TheBoss (Apr 1, 2008)

You need to buy aquarium safe silicone. I work at a glass company and we have had requests to build aquariums for customers and you definitely need the aquarium safe stuff. We sell it at our store and its 6.95 a tube. But you need a caulking gun. I haven't seen it come in anything but a large tube. Might want to check your local hardware store or even some place like home depot sould have it.


----------



## Dr Joe (Aug 30, 2007)

As Fish_4_All said GE Silicone I _Door & Window 
_
It will NOT have the Bio-Seal label on it. 

It's the easiest to find (HD, Lowes, Aces etc.).

Dr Joe

.


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wal-Msrt sells one. It is in a squeeze tube: LocTite clear silicon. It states on the package that it is aquarium safe, but must cure 48 hours. I have used this to make a sort of rock mountain for my biorb and it works great dries clear and and hasn't harmed a fish at all.


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Dr Joe said:


> As Fish_4_All said GE Silicone I _Door & Window
> _
> It will NOT have the Bio-Seal label on it.
> 
> ...


I looked at this one and I am pretty sure this said not for aquarium use BUT that may only mean it will not hold well enough to BUILD an aquarium. I think lots of people use this safely for decorations.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Whichever GE silicone is 100% VOC is perfect for building fish tanks. I know many members on here and elsehwere that have used it will many years of leakfree safe DIY aquariums. Is what I will be using to build my custom tank when i have room to set it up.


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Good to know fish for all


----------

